# My first Vero Amptweaker Tight Metal in a 1590b



## dlazzarini (Sep 14, 2020)

I thought for sure I was gonna be troubleshooting this thing but it fired right up on the first go. I didn’t even test it before I boxed it. This pedals quite the beast. I must say, pcb’s are much nicer. Now I’ve got to do the box. I usually finish the boxes first before I do the boards but I swore this wasn’t even gonna work anyways. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## tcpoint (Sep 14, 2020)

Nicely done.  I love that pedal.  I'd like to build a tight rock, next.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 14, 2020)

tcpoint said:


> Nicely done.  I love that pedal.  I'd like to build a tight rock, next.


Thanks. It is a noisy little cuss when you start turning things up good thing for the gate


----------



## Barry (Sep 14, 2020)

Looks great, you got a lot stuffed in there!


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 14, 2020)

Lol. I do.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 15, 2020)

Can’t wait til we can get a PCB version here (maybe somedayyy)...


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 15, 2020)

Impressive. I made a tagboard one in a 1590BB (or 1590BBT? I forget) and I thought that was a squeeze.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 15, 2020)

Danbieranowski said:


> Can’t wait til we can get a PCB version here (maybe somedayyy)...


I’m with ya there. I couldn’t find any out there. I found some one sided boards I could etch but that’s as close as I’ve got.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 15, 2020)

mnemonic said:


> Impressive. I made a tagboard one in a 1590BB (or 1590BBT? I forget) and I thought that was a squeeze.


It definitely took some foresight. I did end up having to move the dc jack from the top to the side. I don’t think I could have crammed another 2 wires under there plus i wasn’t so sure about added noise if I were to do that so I played it safe


----------



## Mcknib (Sep 15, 2020)

Nice looking vero not the easiest thing to build on, very neat


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 15, 2020)

Mcknib said:


> Nice looking vero not the easiest thing to build on, very neat


Thank you


----------



## yazooligan (Sep 15, 2020)

Wow! I would love to build one of these!


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 15, 2020)

yazooligan said:


> Wow! I would love to build one of these!


The Vero layout is out there. The build itself wasn’t bad at all. You would have no problem fitting it in a 125b. The hard part was stuffing all of that in a 1590b


----------



## yazooligan (Sep 15, 2020)

dlazzarini said:


> The Vero layout is out there. The build itself wasn’t bad at all. You would have no problem fitting it in a 125b. The hard part was stuffing all of that in a 1590b


I've never tried Vero before; not sure where to start, but I think that would be a great circuit to start with. Any suggestions?

James Brown, the designer and head of AmpTweaker is the nicest guy, and brilliant too. He designed the original 5150 for Peavey, as well as the Rage 158 practice amp.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 15, 2020)

yazooligan said:


> I've never tried Vero before; not sure where to start, but I think that would be a great circuit to start with. Any suggestions?
> 
> James Brown, the designer and head of AmpTweaker is the nicest guy, and brilliant too. He designed the original 5150 for Peavey, as well as the Rage 158 practice amp.


This was my first ever stab at it. I just researched a few good YouTube videos and dove in.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 15, 2020)

Guess I was lucky to score a tight metal PCB from grind customs FX when he was still doing it!


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 15, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Guess I was lucky to score a tight metal PCB from grind customs FX when he was still doing it!


I searched high and low but couldn’t find one. I found one I could etch which I may eventually try but I’d rather have a 2 sided one. Killer pedal though.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 17, 2020)

Nice work, Man.  Good to hear it fired up right from the git-go.  I'm always finding little solder bridges on my Vero builds.
I'm going to have to check that one out.


----------



## dlazzarini (Sep 17, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work, Man.  Good to hear it fired up right from the git-go.  I'm always finding little solder bridges on my Vero builds.
> I'm going to have to check that one out.


Thanks Chuck. I was very attentive while soldering because I recognized how easily a solder bridge could happen. I got close a few times


----------

